# Herfin with Daver3283



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

So Dave and his wife Jen were in town for a convention, we met up at Casa Fuente for a smoke. Really nice couple and she enjoys a fine cigar as well.

View attachment 11163

Justin, Dave, Stinky and Sean

View attachment 11164

Dave and Jen


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Casa Fuente is always a definite stop when in Vegas. Looks like a great time!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Bet it was a great time for all! I want some pic's of the Casa humidor. Seen a few shots before but would love to see some up-dated ones


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

That's some fine stuff there Justin and Dave! Great that you guys could hook up! 

CD


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

AHH Casa Fuente


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice. looks like fun was had by all.


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm a regular when it comes to Casa Fuente. I'll be in LV for March Madness week! No sleep for 3-4 days, I can't wait!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Sweet I will be there for a week in June for a convention with my wife we will have to hook up. Flint


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

aljrka said:


> I'm a regular when it comes to Casa Fuente. I'll be in LV for March Madness week! No sleep for 3-4 days, I can't wait!


Let me know if you have time to meet for a cigar.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Habana said:


> Sweet I will be there for a week in June for a convention with my wife we will have to hook up. Flint


Awesome!


----------



## duckman (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a good time. I wish I wasn't so busy this week or I would have stopped by! :mumbles:


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

duckman said:


> Looks like you guys had a good time. I wish I wasn't so busy this week or I would have stopped by! :mumbles:


Sure you were. :redface: Maybe next time.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like fun


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

It was definately an awesome way to start my vacation. I can't express how awesome it was to have places where you were allowed to smoke! I must have had 2 cigars a day at least while I was there!


----------

